
A sane pdf tool to merge/split/rearrange pages - Gehinnn
https://github.com/pdfarranger/pdfarranger
======
Gehinnn
There are so many pdf tools to merge/split/rearrange pages. Most of them are
crap, shareware or hardly usable. This one is open source and can even be used
to stitch images to a pdf!

It works on linux and windows.

Usually, open source/linux tools are not bullshit, so it is a good advice to
not search for "some-tool", but rather for "some-tool open source" or "some-
tool linux" (I got this advice from a friend).

